# OD light flashing and surging in reverse



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

i have a 2003 f250 4x4 ccsb with a 7.3 diesel it has around 160k miles.
The OD light flashes intermittently and also it has a intermittent symptom where the engine surges in reverse. when it does the surging its only in reverse and i have to sorda feather into the pedal ...

Anyone ever had this happen?

my mechanic checked the obd11 port with a snap on computer thing and found no codes


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

That scanner if its a MODIS or vantage can find both of your problems. 

If its a little plug in scanner it generally won't


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1733438 said:


> That scanner if its a MODIS or vantage can find both of your problems.
> 
> If its a little plug in scanner it generally won't


it was a big scanner i think it was a modis.. but showed no codes


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

the od light was not flashing when we scanned it


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Most scanners need separate updates to read tranny codes. OD light blinking means a code should be stored. Common problem is the sensor in the rear diff and tranny harness.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

kimber750;1733484 said:


> Most scanners need separate updates to read tranny codes. OD light blinking means a code should be stored. Common problem is the sensor in the rear diff and tranny harness.


ever heard of the surge problem


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

1982atm;1733514 said:


> ever heard of the surge problem


Use live data for both problems. Surging could be anything from fuel to air problem


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

kimber750;1733484 said:


> Most scanners need separate updates to read tranny codes. OD light blinking means a code should be stored. Common problem is the sensor in the rear diff and tranny harness.


MODIS will read them. Unless its an ancient version which I doubt.

On a side note, the update is 1800 each version


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

With the truck surging in Reverse, and reverse only, and the od light flashing....... I'm willing to suspect something is up with the tranny.

The surging might just be the tranny slipping or something.


.......


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

1982atm;1733514 said:


> ever heard of the surge problem


When OD light is blinking the tranny is "limp" mode. This bumps tranny pressure to help protect it's self. This could possibly cause other issues. When my accumulator body had a sticking valve it caused all types of strange things. I would find some one able to get the tranny codes out of the computer. Beware that most tranny shops will just tell you to rebuild it.

Is/was it still shifting fine when light was blinking?


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

yes shifting fine when blinking maybe a little firmer than normal .... but the surge in reverse is not a slipping issue it seems to be the engine cutting in and out almost like a electronic issue IDK


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

1982atm;1733544 said:


> yes shifting fine when blinking maybe a little firmer than normal .... but the surge in reverse is not a slipping issue it seems to be the engine cutting in and out almost like a electronic issue IDK


Use the MODIS. You have the tool at your disposal. Everything else is just guessing.

Well my truck did this...
My uncles cousins truck did this
..
My dads brother in laws cousins truck did this...

Save your time and use. Live data is your friend


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1733545 said:


> Use the MODIS. You have the tool at your disposal. Everything else is just guessing.
> 
> Well my truck did this...
> My uncles cousins truck did this
> ...


its not mine but Ill ask him if i can use to do that


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

it could be the convertor locking and unlocking when youre in reverse that is causing the surge. One thing you can try: when it is surging, try to rest your foot on the brake pedal just enough to engage the brake lights, this _should_ unlock the convertor. It the surge goes away, then you know its a locking issue.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

Not the converter.. its the engine surging


----------

